# been for a valet



## zenedge (May 31, 2016)

Just got the car back from the valeters tonight. It was in to get the roof done, interior, headlights and he did a few other jobs while it was with him purely to satisfy his own demons lol. Mrs is absolutely stoked with the results and I must say, I'm not surprised... it's looking really nice. Not sure about the wet look on the tyres but I'm assured that will fade quickly.



















Made up some brackets, fitted a switched live and got the bluetooth stereo fitted too and the flap closes over perfect.


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Looking really good, see you haven't got bose speakers! how's the sound quality from your aftermarket set?

Those headlights are amazing, how did he get them like that? Mine seem scratched on the surface..


----------



## zeph (May 14, 2016)

Wow that looks super good!


----------



## zenedge (May 31, 2016)

Morbs320i said:


> Looking really good, see you haven't got bose speakers! how's the sound quality from your aftermarket set?
> 
> Those headlights are amazing, how did he get them like that? Mine seem scratched on the surface..


I like my music but I'm no audiophile, for me it's about having all my music that's available on my phone without cables dangling all over or piles of CD''s, or even worse... a very poor navigation system for external drive. This is so easy to use and I constantly have around 300 albums in my pocket. Sound quality is absolutely fine for me, I'm sure many would say it loses a lot through BT transfer but the car is a roadster... it will never be anywhere near perfect.

The lights were done with, I'd say 2000/2500 grade wet/dry sandpaper. I was planning to do it myself, but decided that I might as well get all the worst bits done by pro's and then it's only light maintenance that's required.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Slooks like he did a great job


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

How did he get the grill looking so black?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zenedge (May 31, 2016)

Harps316 said:


> How did he get the grill looking so black?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


In all honesty, I have no idea. I kinda looks a bit wet for my liking... you know, like car salesman 'make everything shine' looking for me at the moment. It's definitely a lot better than it was but I actually hope it dulls just a little.

The car still isn't perfect (and it never will be) but he's done an amazing job on the hood and lights. I've just pulled the seats out and cleaned them underneath, given them another full clean and detailed all the nooks and crannies while they were out. The interior is going to be a work in progress for quite some time to get it right. I still need to get into the mechanism for the hood getting 13 years of dust and crud from all the bars.

I don't suppose anybody knows how to lift the back of the hood out to clean under it???


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

What make & model of head unit did you go for ?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks great 8)


----------



## zenedge (May 31, 2016)

gerontius said:


> What make & model of head unit did you go for ?


I ended up with pioneer DEH-4800BT, I had to make a couple of metal brackets to let the head unit slide far enough in to close the cover flap bit it was worth the effort. Colours are right for the dash too and i've mounted the mic for the hands free in one of the blanks next to the hazard switch which is quite annoying as the indicator relay click is picked up by the mic and is very loud during a call, I'll maybe see about foam mounting it at a later date to stop that.

If I switch Bluetooth on before I get in the car, it just starts automatically and starts my music where I left off.



bhoy78 said:


> Looks great 8)


Thanks buddy, I'm not into football at all but I'm going to guess by your username that you're a happy bunny today lol


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yup was a good result 8) in saying that my Mrs likes the other mob so we don't currently have a happy household :lol:


----------

